# Pacific Rim



## Valwin (Nov 29, 2012)

When an alien attack threatens the Earth's existence, giant robots piloted by humans are deployed to fight off the menace.

Pacific Rim is an upcoming American science fiction film directed by Guillermo del Toro based on a screenplay by Travis Beacham. The film is set in a world where soldiers piloting giant robots battle against giant monsters who have mysteriously risen five miles from beneath the ocean. The film will be an homage to Japanese giant monster films, known as Kaiju worldwide. Del Toro has said the film will be "a beautiful poem to giant monster​American GipsyDange​

Spoiler










​Russian JaegerCherno​

Spoiler










​japan Coyote Tango​

Spoiler










​Australia STRIKER EUREKA the most powerfull of the robots​

Spoiler










​some suits ?​

Spoiler










 


damn this seem like a cool movie anyone else looking forward to it ?


----------



## emigre (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm certainly looking forward to the pr0n version which is bound to be called "Pacific Rimming," where the characters are stuck on the pacific and have to rim each other.


----------



## Engert (Nov 29, 2012)

This seems like a promising movie.
When is it coming out?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 29, 2012)

All I know is that this movie stars Charlie Day. To be honest, I wouldn't mind if this just became _The Gang Solves The Kaiju Problem_.

Hopefully he promotes this like Kitten Mittens; I'd be smitten.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 29, 2012)

Engert said:


> This seems like a promising movie.
> When is it coming out?


summer 2013


----------



## Valwin (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Forstride (Dec 3, 2012)

I love "invasion" movies like this.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2013)

Latest trailer: 


 


Get hyped. 



Spoiler



OMFG he fucking whacked that guy with a fucking _tanker_.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 29, 2013)

This movie is going to be awesome, but it's so weird seeing Charlie Day in a non-comedic role. That man will forever be Charlie.

(Though this movie is automatically the greatest of all time if he gets to betray the team like this at some point. Come on, Guillmero, don't let me down!)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm still iffy on this one...  A live-action mech movie seems like it'd be difficult to get right.  The cast is outstanding though.  I knew Charlie Hunnam, Charlie Day, and Idris Elba were in it, but catching glimpse of Theo Rossi and Ron Perlman was pretty cool.  A little Sons of Anarchy reunion


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2013)

Two actual films I might see at the cinema in as many years... I know one was a James Bond film but still I am scared.


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2013)

So, anyone seen it yet? Thoughts? 

I liked it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 17, 2013)

I havent seen it, i feel like its going to be one of those movies that tries to bite off too much GCI for their own good. 

also after seeing it, there has been a massive resurgence of Evangelion fans...


----------



## Forstride (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw it.  It's pretty much pure action, which is good, considering it's an action movie.  It had its humorous moments as well, so it wasn't trying to be too serious.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw it twice. If you like Gundam Wing or Evangelion or anything with mechs, you'll like this movie.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 17, 2013)

Evangelion VS. Godzilla


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I saw it twice. If you like Gundam Wing or Evangelion or anything with mechs, you'll like this movie.



Hmm, I could not stand Evangelion (granted I only saw the abridged version) and I truly detest Gasaraki. However I did like whatever Gundam show I saw and do really like the idea of mechs. I am curious to see how this will play out.

My initial enthusiasm has faded a bit so I am going with the wait until DVD option.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jul 17, 2013)

this was a pretty good movie


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I havent seen it, i feel like its going to be one of those movies that tries to bite off too much GCI for their own good.


They did their all (short of a 250 foot animatronic Kaiju) to do as much on a physical set as possible. They built a full-size robot head for the cockpit scenes, they built an entire Tokyo alley and part of the city street on actuators (to make it actually bounce with every step of the Kaiju; no Star Trek camera shaking there) for the memory scene, etc. 




FAST6191 said:


> My initial enthusiasm has faded a bit so I am going with the wait until DVD option.


I won't go for the "it deserves to be watched on a huge screen because del Toro has always been big on visuals and in this film they are amazing" and instead I'm just going to tell you to support the movie and the genre on general principles. If we want a big budget Mechwarrior movie in any future (and we _do_), we need to throw our money in the general direction of big robot movies and hope something sticks.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess my friends kinda over hyped this movies for me, maybe thats why i didnt really wanna see it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2013)

And now for something completely different: 

How many people a day would a Kaiju have to eat to survive. Turns out, a fairly manageable number.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks promising , I think I will have to give this a watch some time soon , I do love me some robot fighting action and from what people have said it's a good watch


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> How many people a day would a Kaiju have to eat to survive. Turns out, a fairly manageable number.


That was an interesting article.

It'll take a while for them to eat us, but it'll take them much less time to run through out cities and simply crush us all to death.


----------



## mrgone (Jul 18, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Evangelion VS. Godzilla


 
me too, but
godzilla vs evangelion


----------



## Gahars (Jul 18, 2013)

The middle dragged a bit too much, and two of the mechs seem to get killed off with little fanfare whatsoever. These are my faults with the movie.

Everything else? Pure, unadulterated bliss. I haven't had so much fun in the theater in such a long time. Pacific Rim really does live up to the hype - it's such a shame that the rest of America just doesn't care.

Adam Sandler, you are history's greatest monster.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jul 19, 2013)

Waiting for DVD to see this move is a big mistake. Immediately go find the largest screen you can and watch this. I seen it in Imax 3D and RPX (2D) now and the 3D is actually really good and adds to the experience (but the RPX screen was bigger than lieMax screen).

If you have any sembelance of an inner child in you this movie will blow you away. This is the best summer blockbuster I have seen in a long time, I struggle to come up with a movie I enjoyed more. The effects are amazing and the action is incredible and the characters, while you could call them cliche, work well. It is very much like an anime as far as the characters. If you know any 8-14 year old boys buy them a ticket and take them to see this. This movie just has way too much awesome in it. And I thought it was going to be lame going in.

The only complaint I have is that the climax can't can't quite hold up to what comes before it but it is good none the less, just not the high point of the film. The characters, especially the scientist threw me for a bit....yeah they are over the top, but once I understood that is what they were going for and that is the type of movie this was supposed to be I sort of started to love and enjoy their characters.

The only way you can't enjoy this is basically if you are a snob who think you are too good to take pleasure in this type of awesomeness. If your inner child is dead and you hate it go in to mourning for the loss of that part of yourself, you have my sympathy.

I bought the prequel graphic novel and seriously have the urge to go buy figures and toys.  The story is very complete, this could be the final film in a trilogy even, but PLEASE give us sequels or prequels or whatever.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't really mind the middle of the movie. I enjoyed most of it.
What I noticed about this movie compared to most other action movies is it doesn't have the random love scene that kinda comes out of nowhere. Random sex scenes can be a plus in some movies, but this movie went perfectly fine without it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I didn't really mind the middle of the movie. I enjoyed most of it.
> What I noticed about this movie compared to most other action movies is it doesn't have the random love scene that kinda comes out of nowhere. Random sex scenes can be a plus in some movies, but this movie went perfectly fine without it.


 

del Toro did state that while it wasn't specifically geared for a younger audience he wanted the move to be as accessible to a younger audience as it is to an older one. He wanted to bring the mecha and kaiju genres to another generation.

The movie is also a solid PG-13 and it's a very good rating for the movie since it keeps it A) accessible and B) light. Not grim and dark like an R-rated version would be.

Apparently some people are comparing this to Star Wars and I can see some parallels, especially in terms of tone. Like the original trilogy Star Wars had its dark elements, but it was still generally accessible. I watched Star Wars when I was pretty damn young and you still see like limbs get cut off and people dying and stuff like that. Same here. On your point of romance, I mean the romantic payoffs in Star Wars are... a kiss? It keeps things light. The characters themselves are also generally light (admittedly they're a bit more delved into in Star Wars but that also has an entire expanded universe around it and more movies and more fans and more years to really look into the characters).

While I don't think it'll make as big an impact as Star Wars I can definitely see it being a sorta "Star Wars-esque" film in terms of its appeal and just being what it is: a fun movie. One that's not stupid but doesn't try to be smart, one that's just well made and a labor of love.

A sequel is in the works and while it'll never reach Star Wars levels of success I think it'll make as big an impact on a cult following as Star Wars has for the general culture.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jul 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> del Toro did state that while it wasn't specifically geared for a younger audience he wanted the move to be as accessible to a younger audience as it is to an older one. He wanted to bring the mecha and kaiju genres to another generation.
> 
> The movie is also a solid PG-13 and it's a very good rating for the movie since it keeps it A) accessible and B) light. Not grim and dark like an R-rated version would be.
> 
> ...


 
Really what has reached a Star Wars level of success besides Star Wars?

I definitely feel the comparison though, the emotions the movie gave me were very similar to seeing Star Wars when I was young.  The characters and mythology are not on the same level but the coolness level probably is.  The production design on Pacific Rim is amazing.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A sequel is in the works


But it's under a huge question mark because the box office results aren't good (although it has yet to premiere in Asia), so for now it's only wishful thinking    


I wonder if the Chinese or Japanese version will have some additional footage. Some pandering to the Chinese audience with 5 additional minutes of Crimson Typhoon *cough*IronMan3*cough* or something. 


And now... Giant robots VS alien monsters, you say?


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 21, 2013)

I think that those Kaiju (monsters) are too damn scary for the kids, especialy when you watch it in the cinema (3D, huge screen, loud sound).


----------



## Mushkin (Jul 30, 2013)

it's a good fun movie


----------



## chyyran (Jul 31, 2013)

You have to watch it in IMAX to do it any justice. It was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 31, 2013)

Loved it in Imax 3D. Probably the best movie I have seen in 3D ever, by the time I get halfway through most other 3D movies, my eyes are either burning or I'm wondering "Why the hell did this movie even have 3D".

I can't think of any other movie I have seen in a long time where I actually had my jaw drop multiple times. Some of the best robot fighting I have seen too, all of the action scenes in Transformers were so fast that if you blinked you missed em.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 31, 2013)

To me this was the best film of this year so far. Fantastic!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, so, for one:


Spoiler



I was totally waiting for Godzilla to rise out of the ocean at the end as some, final, special Kaiju to ravage the coast of Japan. With all the Jaeger's gone and the program ended, it could have totally worked. 


 
As for the movie, it was decent. If you think it's cinematic gold, well, movie taste is subjective. I thought the story had a hard time finding a focus where the characters were concerned, and frankly, it had a hard time really making memorable characters. I don't remember the name of anybody in that movie. I couldn't recollect names 30 minutes after the movie. What didn't help that was that the story seems to start focusing on the younger brother, then as soon as we meet the female lead, boom, the story redirects to be just about entirely about her, her life, and her desires. Although it added depth to a couple of the characters, by the end, you had no reason to care about the male lead. Not one. The comedy bits, although fun, were almost just too silly at times. I respect that as a movie, Pacific Rim wasn't trying to take itself too seriously, but there's a limit to how much comedy should be inserted in a movie that's supposed to be action based before it actually starts hurting more than helping. Charlie Day should not be one of the single most memorable things about that film.

As far as the robot fights go, they were good. Giant robots fighting near prehistoric dinosaur-looking monsters. The action was solid. It was a little disappointing how easily certain Jaegers went down, while others seemed to be somehow substantially better/more resilient despite age, use, and construction. I really liked watching the fights though. It was worth the time at the movies.

Part of me does want to recommend seeing this in theaters, but if you have a decent discounted theater near you (the type that gets stuff end of the line), I'd probably wait on that if big robots aren't really your thing. Otherwise, go ahead and get to the theaters before it's relegated to smaller screens. For $8 or so, I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to see a good fighting game made out of this, maybe a really jazzed up 3D isometric version of King of Monsters.... That would be pretty cool and fun.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr. Drake, If this movie is merely decent than I don't know what film you think has more awesome in it. 

Disagree on your criticisms. It is not a dramatic character movie but I think the characters were very colorful. How can you not remember incredible names like Stacker Pentecost and Hercules Hanson?  I thought the story was very focused and hope for an expanded directors cut, you could sense traces of more stuff that was cut out but I liked that the movie wasn't 3 hous long. The story hurdles along at a very fast pace. 

I am not a huge anime fan at all but the characters and story are very much that type of thing and works fabulously on that level. You want citizen Kane out of this?

I don't know what movie has better fights in it. The soundtrack was awesome. 

I can think of Another movie that benefits more from IMAX than this one. I seen it 3 times now.  I know when I watch it at home I will be waxing nostalgic from the epicness of seeing this in imAx.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 21, 2013)

I am reading that this movie is crushing the Box Office in China, #1 three weeks in a row, over 100 Million, has made more in China than the USA. (it looks to have a shot at 400 million foreign + domesitc)

This is good news, the movie is profitable and is looking really good as far as getting a sequel.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 21, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> Mr. Drake, If this movie is merely decent than I don't know what film you think has more awesome in it.
> 
> Disagree on your criticisms. It is not a dramatic character movie but I think the characters were very colorful. How can you not remember incredible names like Stacker Pentecost and Hercules Hanson? I thought the story was very focused and hope for an expanded directors cut, you could sense traces of more stuff that was cut out but I liked that the movie wasn't 3 hous long. The story hurdles along at a very fast pace.
> 
> ...


It's a three hour action movie. That doesn't exempt it from the things that make a good movie great. None of what you said changes the fact that character development was lacking where it counts, that the plot was exceptionally simple, and that the main and only draw was the fighting. I don't expect every movie to be a cinematic masterpiece, but that doesn't mean that every movie with decent action and effects is gold either.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn i still gotta go watch this.....have resisted the urge to DL online as i would like to see in IMax


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 21, 2013)

It is only about 10 minutes over the 2 hour mark. I don't consider that overly long.

I actually enjoyed the characters and the plot and disagree that they were simple. Fighting was the main draw but the movie was perfectly fine in other areas.

Saw it a fourth time on a True IMAX screen, the movie gets better each time I see it. The production values and attention to detail are amazing.

I don't think you can find in IMAX anywhere anymore unless you go to China.....


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 21, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> It is only about 10 minutes over the 2 hour mark. I don't consider that overly long.
> 
> I actually enjoyed the characters and the plot and disagree that they were simple. Fighting was the main draw but the movie was perfectly fine in other areas.
> 
> ...


 


Damn u China!!!!!!!!!

That sucks guess i took to long then.....gonna do sum searching see whut happens


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 21, 2013)

I found this movie very enjoyable.  I had zero interest in this movie when it was announce and I'm a toku fan.  It was only when I was bored with nothing to do that I went and saw this movie (as well as based on some friends recommendation)  Definitely getting the bluray when it comes out.


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> character development was lacking where it counts


I would question any "development" that could have occurred over the course of two days.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> I am reading that this movie is crushing the Box Office in China, #1 three weeks in a row, over 100 Million, has made more in China than the USA. (it looks to have a shot at 400 million foreign + domesitc)
> 
> This is good news, the movie is profitable and is looking really good as far as getting a sequel.


Really? So big success in China? I knew it! I knew they it would go down very well over there, and they specifically tailored the movie for China too.
I saw this movie, wasn't really impressed. Liked the music though, but like always, the fighting happens so fast and often filmed too close to really enjoy it. I'd rate it 6/10 really, very big production value obviously, and they did everything they could storywise, but especially the main character's actor was just pitiful....


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2013)

I wonder if the Chinese release had any extra footage (like Iron Man 3).


----------



## blaisedinsd (Oct 15, 2013)

Hell Yes the disc comes out tomorrow and it looks like it positioned to do really well.

http://www.thehdroom.com/news/Pacific-Rim-Blu-ray-Dominating-Amazons-Bestsellers-Chart/13269

It is getting great reviews as a package for it's presentation and extras.  This disc will make my home theater system rock.

Kick-Ass 2 got made almost entirely based on the success of home video sales. This did so well over seas and turned a nice profit that great home video sales will only add to it's success and hopefully get us more movies made.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2013)

I finally got around to watching it last week.

Once I finally switched off science mode I found it an enjoyable enough big robots and bigger monsters film, which to be fair is a rarity in a non Japanese film/TV show/anything and it is not like giant robots are doing all that well for me in Japan these days either.

As ever though I reckon it would have made a better TV miniseries.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> As ever though I reckon it would have made a better TV miniseries.


 
Not on a TV budget.

Unless this is more your style.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2013)

A budget of 190 million according to IMDB. When it comes to that many zeros I have to be careful about using percentages or fractions and similarly among films there are definite grades there as well (150 million is rather different to 170 and such). However way into the tens of millions is nothing terribly unusual for a big billing TV show.

Give CGI a few years to catch up and I reckon it could be done.

Mainly though when I make that claim it is usually that I think it would have been better if they had more time to do things with.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> Not on a TV budget.
> 
> Unless this is more your style.
> 
> *snip*


 

Or this.



Spoiler









Alternative Episode Title: The Gang Solves the Kaiju Crisis


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/pacific-rim-2-announced-for-2017-1596743873 

You have three years to ready your body


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Or this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't watched Sunny in Philly last year, now I have. It's entertaining but I can honestly say out of the 100+ episodes there are only about 20 where I've really laughed. Great acting though, Charlie is definitely one to drift with a Kaiju. Excellent reference, I can hear him saying it right now


----------



## blaisedinsd (Jul 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://kotaku.com/pacific-rim-2-announced-for-2017-1596743873
> 
> You have three years to ready your body


 

Yeah totally stoked on the sequel.

The animated series could be cool too.  It sounds like it will chronicle the Kaiju War as sort of a prequel to the first movie.


----------

